# MISSING WHITE WESTIE in STOCKPORT



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

A friend of mine (also PF member who cant get on internet) has asked me to post this.

White female Westie 12 months old went missing in Bredbury Stockport on Sunday 13th December. If anyone has seen this dog could you please pm/message me so i can give you the phone number of the lady. Many thanks.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Hope the dog is found soon *fingers crossed* xx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm very hopeful to see your pet soon. Lets pray for it. ^_^


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Could I suggest you e-mail a description to the local Royal Mail sorting office. Postmen and women are out and about everywhere so can be a great look out.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Any pictures? What's the update now?


----------

